# Does this tie...



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

make me look fat?

I was playing with the ribbon from my Valentine's day gift and made MowMow a tie to dress up for Daddy's visit.

Once again, sorry for the crummy phone pic.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

This is cute! He looks like he is trying hard to look dignified and grown up now that he has a big boys tie on.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at that face! I just want to grab him and hug him and steal snuggles!!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

ZOMG that is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Well don't you look handsome in your new tie Mr. MowMow! That is way too cute. He's just got the cuddliest face, I could kiss him all day. <3 MowMow!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So cute! The color of the tie blends nicely with his royal orangeness too.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL...how adorable...but I can almost hear him thinking, "You'll pay for this"!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

"I already have a tail and spats, but where is my top hat"


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## MissMiss&Baby (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha that is to cute!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Love love love this!!!! Mow Mow is too handsome.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG!!!!!! That is possibly the cutest imagine of all time. *steals Mow*


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That is so cute!!!!


----------



## Babyblue033 (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL I just love that expression on his face!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

so cute!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

So handsome!! If I were a cat, I'd so go out with Mow. <3


----------

